
YouTubers Must Unionize, No Matter What Google Says - pdkl95
https://www.wired.com/story/youtube-union/
======
dastx
I don't quite understand. YouTubers aren't employed by YouTube or Google. What
obligations does Google have to these people? Have there been contracts signed
that has YouTubers act similar to Uber drivers?

Maybe I'm out of the loop or something, but out of all the people that should
unionise, YouTubers are nearest to the bottom of the list, right above execs
and CEOs.

